# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Let's put together an Altoid Tin Kit Together

## hoosierarcher

OK
A little joint project/discussion
We have a hinged lidded tin from some candy or cough drop or whatever and spray painted the outside dayglo orange or chartruese (for those that like high visibility) or dull brown or olive green (for those that like subdued) or hand painted camo (for those with too much time on their hands.)
What one item OTHER than the first 3, a knife or knife substitute, a fire starting tool of some kind, a condom or other water carrying device?
For me it would be one of the fairly new diamond hone cards sold by Smokey Mountain Knife Works. They come in three grits (basically soft, medium and hard.) They are just about exactly the size of the interior of the tin. I would probably put a medium in the tin for maintaining my knife's edge.
Please limit your reply to one item and give your basic reason for its inclusion.

----------


## Rick

If I have only one then it's a toss up between a compass and water purifying tablets. Compass....tablets.....compass...it's a toss up.

----------


## Pal334

fishingline (double as snare material)?

----------


## crashdive123

whistle....

----------


## Rick

Can I stop now?

----------


## hoosierarcher

> Can I stop now?


Flip a coin....OK let's just say water purification tabs are in there with the improvised water container.
So Rick would add a compass.

----------


## Rick

I meant stop whistling. Crash said whistle but he didn't say when to stop.

----------


## crashdive123

Yes sir, you may stop.  Rescue is on the way.

----------


## Badawg

Condom-non-lubed...

----------


## Ken

> Condom-non-lubed...


Ribbed????

----------


## Rick

Already in there.

----------


## Ken

> Condom-non-lubed...


Multi-use item?  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Oh. That's bad.

----------


## Ken

Photon Light

----------


## hoosierarcher

> Multi-use item?


It's already in the tin Ken. re-read the original post. The non lubed are for oral according to the Trojan website. You travel in interesting lands.

----------


## Ken

By the way - when using a condom as a water carrier, it makes sense to put a small twist-tie (the bread wrapper type) in the kit with the condom.  It takes up almost no room at all, and is the easiest way to secure the filled condom without a great risk of breakage.

----------


## Runs With Beer

A few fish hooks,for you know what.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> A few fish hooks,for you know what.


Damnit, you stole my idea. I'd wrap some line around the hooks, mebbe a sinker or two. But since that was already mentioned,

needle & thread, for fixing clothes, non-hard-use gear, or severe lacerations until you can get somewhere to get treated.

----------


## Badawg

ok, since the condom was already in there... How about a fresnel lens or magnifier?

----------


## mountain mama

DUCT TAPE (small rolled up bit)

----------


## tennecedar

4" piece of jute or sisal twine- tinder

----------


## laughingbeetle

Ibuprophen or your prefered O.T.C. pain relief. If you have been injured it is much easier to think your way out of a bad situation if you can take the edge off the pain.

----------


## mountain mama

benadryl - allergic reactions happen

----------


## Rick

Signal mirror.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Signal mirror.


why not polish the inside of the tin as well? keep the signal mirror, preferably with a sighting hole, but, that whole redundancy thing. 

razor blade?

----------


## Rick

Because, Mr. Buttinskyhead, everyone knows a true signal mirror is MUCH better than a shiny old lid. It can be seen from much futher away and will increase your chances of rescue. And please be careful where you place that razor blade. 

Next question. Yes, you in the back.

----------


## Rick

Safety pins.

----------


## hoosierarcher

Rick gets around the "one item only please" by making multiple posts. A mod playing fast and loose with the rules?  Nah A loophole I didn't cover. I guess I should have had Ken write up the contract.

----------


## Rick

Well golly jeepers. Just one per person? That's no fun. (walks off kickin' chat).

----------


## Runs With Beer

One trash bag,rain coat/ shelter.

----------


## Rick

Ooh! Ooh! Mr. Hoosierrancher! Runs with Beer has already posted!! He has. He's using the loop hole!!

----------


## crashdive123

I had a list of seventeen more items, but I guess I'll follow the rules.

----------


## RobertRogers

Of course any kit like this needs to have a firesteel in it.

----------


## Rick

Cheap plug! Plum tacky. Besides, fire making is in the kit. So there.

----------


## Ken

> Rick gets around the "one item only please" by making multiple posts. A mod playing fast and loose with the rules?  Nah A loophole I didn't cover. I guess I should have had Ken write up the contract.


I say, *"Let's sue him!" * You posted in good faith.  He intentionaly broke the rules with the objective of causing you anxiety. Right?  Your doctor (I'll get one for ya', don't worry) will testify that you've suffered permanent emotional injury.  Right?  

That's _INTENTIONAL INFLICTION OF EMOTIONAL DISTRESS,_ an actionable tort.

He did this on the internet.  Ahhh, a _FEDERAL CASE!_

I'll PM you right after I book my next vacation........

----------


## Rick

Let me get this straight. I get torts to eat?

----------


## Ken

> Let me get this straight. I get torts to eat?


Nah.  You'll be lucky to afford beans by the time we (hoosierarcher, me, and YOUR LAWYER) get through with you..... :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

So would that be eating torts in your briefs? :Lol:

----------


## Ken

> So would that be eating torts in your briefs?


We don't call 'em briefs anymore.  Too many sick jokes at our expense.  Now, we call those documents _memoranda_....

----------


## crashdive123

Briefs - Memoranda.....whatever.  I call em garanimals.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hoosierarcher

> Ooh! Ooh! Mr. Hoosierrancher! Runs with Beer has already posted!! He has. He's using the loop hole!!


Tattletale!
I said it was my fault for having a loophole because I did say one item per post. Not per person. BUT
It's OK I can handle it. Besides you're right it is more fun for those that participate.

----------


## Rick

But..But...Craaaaaash. HoosierArcher called me a tattletale!!!

----------


## crashdive123

Ah heck....just ban him.

----------


## Ken

> But..But...Craaaaaash. HoosierArcher called me a tattletale!!!


Aw, heck.  Just modify his post.  Change the word tattletale to "savior."  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Muhahahahahahahahaha. Jeeves. Fetch me the secret weapon. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## snakeman

Maybe some char cloth.

----------


## Rick

See? I would have said that. But Nooooooooooo. I can only post once.

----------


## tennecedar

Atibiotic ointment single use packet. Great for cuts and is petrolium jelly based. Add to tinder for better fire starting capability.


Multi use.

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

Toss the condom , instead get an oven bag it holds more water, is alot stronger, can be cut to size and has many more uses, water container solar still dry storage and on and on.....

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> Toss the condom , instead get an oven bag it holds more water, is alot stronger, can be cut to size and has many more uses, water container solar still dry storage and on and on.....


thats right, the acetate oven "TURKEY" bags are tougher than other bags. thats what i carry for collecting water, water proofing clothes tinders and dried food. i just make bags out of the bags, resealable with heat, they cover a lot of uses.

----------


## crashdive123

> Toss the condom , instead get an oven bag it holds more water, is alot stronger, can be cut to size and has many more uses, water container solar still dry storage and on and on.....


Yeah, but can you use the oven bag for.......never mind.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Yeah, but can you use the oven bag for.......never mind.


Yes, it can be used as a dental dam. 

(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dental_dam, past dentistry)

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, that's what I was thinking.  The rest of you get your minds out of the gutter.

----------


## tennecedar

It's been told to me by those older and much wiser than myself that if you need a barrier for "that" (dental dam), you shouldn't be there in the first place.

----------


## crashdive123

Don't you just hate a dentist with dirty hands?

----------


## swivelguy2

While we're talking dentistry, how about some floss for the kit? One of those button-sized "travel" packs. It sure fits between my teeth better than fishing line.

----------


## chiye tanka

Swivelguy, how about heading over to the intro section and telling us a little something about you.

----------


## bulrush

Make sure to add a razor blade, box cutter, or something similar. My knives are not quite sharp enough to dress a fish or squirrel. When it comes to sharpening, I'm a bit "dull". Get it?

----------


## mountain mama

that's a knee-slapper, bulrush  :Big Grin: 

btw, isn't our altoid tin overflowing about now?

----------


## crashdive123

I'm not a big fan of carrying razor blades.  Small knife or folded straight razor yes - razor blade no.

----------


## mountain mama

Okay, it looks like so far, this is what we've got:



> Knife/knife substitute
> Fire starting tool (firesteel)
> Condom/other water carrying device (oven bag)
> Diamond hone cards by Smokey Mountain Knife Works
> Water purifying tablets
> Compass
> Fishing line
> Whistle
> Photon light
> ...



So, now the question is: are we done, or can some of us with more ideas get a second (third, fourth, whatever) shot now?

----------


## Tony uk

Loperamide Hydrochloride Tablets for the treatment of diarrhea. This is a large killer in developing countries due to not haveing enough fluids, which is a circumstance often encountered in a survival situation.

Edit:-

You might also want to consider includeing some snare wire.

----------


## hoosierarcher

For the knife I think I'd choose a Buck Gent Lockback. Brushed Stainless Steel Slabs, 2 3/4" closed. High Carbon Stainless blade and about $20 in price.
The Fishing kit I would use 
-10# Spider Wire Stealth(diameter of 2# mono)
-3 size 12 European Maggot hooks(very small but strong)
-3 Size 8 Aberdeen long shank hooks for worms, minnows and other bait.
-2 triple swivels
-6 assorted sinkers of various types and weights but nothing over 1/4 ounce.
-1 small tube of Super or Krazy Glue (a drop on your knot increases break strength)
- 1 small spoon, 1, 1/8 oz jig with 3 plastic tails
All in a rifle barrel cleaning brush tube.
First Aid kit
-6 Aspirin
-6 Benedryl
-6 Imodium
-3 Anitbiotic ointment individual packs
-3 1 inch wide self adhesive bandages (the tough kind)
-2 Knee and Elbow self adhesive bandages
-6 butterfly stiches
The water Purifying tablets
A few cotton balls
dental floss
All in a small zip bag rolled very tightly up and secured with rubber bands of various sizes.

Now to load ot all into the tin
First the diamond hone card which fits flush in the bottom of the tin.
Then the fresnel lens 
The signal mirror
Then the oven bag
then on the side near the hinge the knife
next to that the fishing kit in it's tube,
then next to that the first aid kit in the rolled bag
next to that the ferro rod
over along the sides one the needles and thread and safety pins
along the other the twist ties the snare wire sets and the jute, and the Marble's Button Compass.
on top of that the folded sheet of Heavy Duty aluminum foil
on top of that the 6' of Duct tape (folded rather than rolled)
on top of that the trash bag folded up hopefully well enough to fit.
If we can close the lid we wrap the whole thing with paracord then put it in a heavy duty zip close sandwich bag and put it in one of our cargo pockets.
At least that is how I would try it first.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

nice set up,having good fishing gear is important. I like small hooks, trout,brim,catfish,and others are easy to get. the larger bass hooks and treble hooks tend to be too large for those.and i use hand lines alot. I have a video on wilderness fish hooks just click onto the link in my signature

----------


## KimmyHead

Hey guys thought i would throw in somthing not many people have to worry about but i do so heres a couple things i cant go without and keep in my survival kit.

2 of everything my insulin pump runs on (takes up space but they can and do fail easy)

hypodermic needles (if all eles fails with the pump)

a small bottle of hydogen peroxide (easy way to clear up infections in my feet and hands)

small pair of surgical scissors (for cuting out ingrown toe nails witch i easily get)

jolly ranchers (for low blood sugar very high in carbs)

may not all fit in a candy tin lol :Smile:

----------


## mountain mama

Kimmy, it's all about survival, so that is definitely survival stuff in your gear.

----------


## Stairman

No survival kit is complete without snare wire and Id substitute the thread for dentalfloss.

----------


## hoosierarcher

Snare wires are in this kit and so is dental floss(in the first aid kit.)

----------


## trickyrick

i have one of these, my wife bought it for me when i was going on a solo elk hunt. it is in a sardine like can. i'll post what it comes w/ and we could add or subtract from there,
1 compass
2 fire starter cubes
3m multi use cord
1 survival/first aid info brochure
3' multi use wire
4 waterproof matches
101' of fish line/ sewing thread
1 bouillon soup packet
1 tea bag
1 sugar packet
1 book of matches
2 antiseptic swabs
1 razor blade
3 twist ties
12" duct tape
1 signal mirror
1 zip loc bag
2 adhesive bandages
2 nails
2 safety pins
2 fish hooks
1 signal whistle
1 pc chewing gum
1 sewing needle
1 energy candy
1 note paper
1 pencil
 not to take the fun out of thinking of these on your own, but since it is already an available product, why not think how we can make it better. 
i would add a space blanket. small, light weight. usable to stay warm, dry, signal etc.

***sorry, i only saw first page*** :Smash:

----------


## chazlawyer

Awhile back I finally got around to making one of these little kits.  

Here are the contents of this kit:

- Folding razor blade knife
- Folding hack saw blade/serrated knife
- Pre-assembled fishing line (line, hook, weight, float) and extra line
- 6 feet of duct tape (folded)
- Various band-aids (10) in mylar baggie
- Magnifying lens
- Signal mirror
- Water purification tablets
- Whistle
- Swedish firesteel firestarter
- Tinder-Quik tinder tabs
- 10 Lumen Flashlight (super tiny and super bright)
- Mini pry bar/can opener
- Button compass
- Moisture absorbent packet

All of these items fit in the tin, which has a nice waterproof sealed lid. In order to further waterproof this kit, I put the kit in a resealable mylar bag before I put the kit the pouch. The pouch can be worn on a belt or attached to a pack using MOLLE straps or other clips. All in all, this little kit packs quite a few resources in a rather small space.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice little kit.  Well done.

----------


## Rick

@ Trickyrick - I don't see anything to treat water. You might be using the tin to boil it but can't tell from the list. This is just me but I don't carry a razor blade for any reason. When you get really cold or tired or you've been injured and perhaps in the first stages of shock you will not be thinking as coherently as you are right now. In addition, you motor reflexes will also be impacted. A razor blade becomes a dangerous thing to be fooling with under those circumstances. I like the razor knife that Chaz has or some similar small knife. It has a handle and the blade is protected in the closed position. Just my .02. Otherwise, I like it. 

@ Chaz - Where did you pick up the tin and the pouch. I like the kit. It has the basics covered!

----------


## chazlawyer

> @ Chaz - Where did you pick up the tin and the pouch. I like the kit. It has the basics covered!


I picked up the tin and pouch here: http://www.bestglide.com/Bags_and_Containers.html

$20 for the tin and pouch.  The tin is slightly larger than the standard altoids tin.  I'm sure I could have done the kit cheaper, but I never like the quality of the products that some of those premade kits have so I prefer to start with a clean slate and build my own.

----------


## Rick

Me, too. I know Best Glide well. I've dealt with them quite a bit. Thanks!!

----------


## Ken

> Me, too. I know Best Glide well. I've dealt with them quite a bit. Thanks!!


Excellent company, and they ship immediately.

----------


## Schleprok

My altoids tin has fishing line attached to the lid (drop of superglue at each end) and some 250lb tensile strength twine attached to the bottom same way (outside sides). Lid has a mirror attached inside with a small fish hook glued in each corner (so 4) easily detached (tested). Knife is always on me. Second is in the tin. It is a micro-mini tool thingy. Bought cheap. Small file, small saw, small knife, etc. Not my primary blade, but good for minor tasking. Condom (non lubed of course), fire starter, etc, etc. The compass rides on my belt in a smokeless tobacco holster.
But, forgot to paint the darn thing first........ Now I get to start all over. Kept looking at the can of ultra flat black paint and trying to remember why I bought it....         lol

----------


## Austin Barlow

@Chaz

It's a nice little kit.  I'm a fan of the tin and pouch, but I have a few suggestions and questions.  First I'm curious why you chose band aids over butterfly sutures.  With 6 feet of duct tape you could probably use that in place of a band aid for the minor cuts and scrapes.  Second, I'm certainly a fan of the fire starter you've included, but I think the striker could be substituted with the saw that you already have included.  Even the side with out teeth can be used to get a good shower of sparks.  Also I've been curious to see if the handle could be broken off of the metal match that's attached, for a more space efficient fire starter.  I love your little flashlight and your prybar, but I think I would have put those on my keys.  Lastly, the fresnel lens may not take up much space but I keep mine in my wallet and it might free up enough space in your tin for some moleskin or something.  I'm jealous that you managed to fit all those water purifiers in, I might need to do some construction on mine.

A question for everyone:  What do you guys think about wire saws in a survival kit?  I feel like mine takes up a bit more space than I'd like, but I can see it coming in handy in certain situations.

----------


## crashdive123

> A question for everyone: What do you guys think about wire saws in a survival kit? I feel like mine takes up a bit more space than I'd like, but I can see it coming in handy in certain situations.


I think they are a waste of space.  Most will break easily (yeah, yeah I know you can fashion handles from sticks).  I prefer not to carry items that are easily broken, especially if I am limiting the amount of space I have to carry things.

----------


## Rick

@ Austin Barlow - Keeping your fresnal lens in your wallet will cause it to crack and break. I learned that the hard way. The constant flexing of the wallet (sitting, walking, etc) takes it's toll on the lens. One day you'll pull it out and it will be in two pieces. Not good if that's the day you need it. Keeping it in the tin will help ensure it's available and in good working order when it's required. 

I agree with Crash on the wire saw. I've had them and tried to use them. They almost always break in short order. IMHO, they are a waste of time and money.

----------


## bulrush

I've also used the wire saw. Most of them are cheap and break the first time you use it, or simply don't work at all.

----------


## chazlawyer

> @Chaz
> 
> It's a nice little kit.  I'm a fan of the tin and pouch, but I have a few suggestions and questions.  First I'm curious why you chose band aids over butterfly sutures.  With 6 feet of duct tape you could probably use that in place of a band aid for the minor cuts and scrapes.  Second, I'm certainly a fan of the fire starter you've included, but I think the striker could be substituted with the saw that you already have included.  Even the side with out teeth can be used to get a good shower of sparks.  Also I've been curious to see if the handle could be broken off of the metal match that's attached, for a more space efficient fire starter.  I love your little flashlight and your prybar, but I think I would have put those on my keys.  Lastly, the fresnel lens may not take up much space but I keep mine in my wallet and it might free up enough space in your tin for some moleskin or something.  I'm jealous that you managed to fit all those water purifiers in, I might need to do some construction on mine.


Surprisingly, the band-aids take up very little space when tucked into the lid of the tin.  But truth be told, I was thinking band aids more for blisters than cuts.  I put duct tape on a blister one time and after I pulled the skin off the blister, i'll never do that again.  The striker for the firestarter is is more durable than the small hacksaw blade which is a bit flexible.  and my keys are kept somewhere in my pack.  If i'm relying on this small kit, it's because I've lost (or been somehow removed) from my main pack so putting anything on a keyring defeats the purpose of having it all in one place, this backup kit.  

The other nice thing about the pouch is that there is a small pocket in the front that can hold a few items, though the flatter the better.  I may rearrange the kit and put the frensel lens and the signal mirror in the front pouch and that will give me another 1/4-1/2 inch of depth to use in the tin.

Since I took the pictures, I've also added a paracord braid to the back of the pouch.

----------


## Austin Barlow

Ah, I'm glad you told me that duct tape doesn't work well with blisters.  I'll be sure to remember that.  I think I need to get my hands on one of those pouches.  Also, how well does the kit fit into your pocket?  If I was just grabbing it and going I'd probably be throwing it in my pocket instead of on my belt.  Lastly, does your main pack's hip belt ride on top of the pouch?

----------


## Rick

Duct tape works well on hot spots, before blisters actually form. I've used it several times to eliminate the "rub" against the skin. I applied it directly to the skin so the rub was on the tape instead of the skin itself. 

Try changing socks if a blister is trying to form and retie your boots. If that still doesn't help then duct tape might be just the fix.

----------


## crashdive123

> Also, how well does the kit fit into your pocket?


Depends on how big your pockets are.

----------


## Austin Barlow

touché crash

----------


## Pict

I wrap my Altoids tin with the sheath pouch of my BK-7...

The sheath has some very good supplies stored under rubber such as a space blanket, five liter water bag, chlorine tablets, several meters of paracord, brass snare wire, and ACR whistle, and a SAK w/o scales.  Mac

----------


## RReevestmmk

Unless otherwise posted, mini 10 cent knife

----------


## Rick

Welcome. Why don't you take your 10 cents over to the Introduction section and gives us your 2 cents about yourself? (You'll have change left over).

----------


## Beans

> We don't call 'em briefs anymore.  Too many sick jokes at our expense.  Now, we call those documents _memoranda_....


There is only one sick lawyer joke. All the rest are true. :Banana:

----------

